# Storing fertilizers outdoors? (noob questions)



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

So with me lurking a while and joining here recently, I've found myself accumulating more 40- and 50-pound bags of various lawn stuff than I had in previous years...
Urea, ammonium sulfate, cheap 10-10-10 from wally world, Humic DG, may stock up on milorganite if I run across it on sale, and I have a couple different granular fungicides.

Some of these may take a while to use up on my 5K lawn.
The 50 lbs of urea will last me multiple years.

Not looking at the label at the moment, but IIRC the urea bag says to store near 70 degrees, which is really what's prompting this question.

I have adequate space for storing liquid herbicides and insecticides indoors, but am more limited in terms of space to be stacking 40- and 50-pound bags inside the house. Anybody know off-hand which of the various commonly used granular products are okay to store long-term in a shed or a garage, where it may hit 100 degrees in the summer and low single-digits in winter? Rules of thumb, factors I should consider, etc? I'm not above reading individual product labels, but knowing how y'all more experienced members handle this would be helpful.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Typically, as long as you keep them dry, temperature isn't going to impact. I worked at a local co-op during 2 summers in college and they kept their fertilizer in an uninsulated, open air building. It was super hot in there during the summer and froze during the winter.

With that being said, follow the instructions on the label for best results!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree. I store my fertilizer bags in the garage, on a rack off the floor. I am more concerned about moisture than temperature.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If humidity is a concern, I moved them to 5gallon buckets with lids. You can stack them. I think there was a thread around this in the past. Toby posted the stacks with labels. I placed the bag inside to keep the label.


----------

